# Tank journal



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

figured i might aswell start a journal type thing here that i will randomly update with pics and what not.


----------



## bcr (Feb 20, 2013)

What is the substrate used?


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

i like it. very nice


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

bcr said:


> What is the substrate used?


gravel


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

noticed today that one of my acei is now holding fry, has to be a new batch we just noticed it tonight while watching the tank. its a small buldge but noticeable when compared to the other fish inside.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

fighting a case of BBA >.<


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

so turns out what i had/have is not BBA but greenspot algae and hair algae, i get the green spot on the glass within a few days with the old conditions and same with the hair algae except on the plants mainly the moneywart and whats left of the creeping charlie and the rotella. today i did a major 75% w/c to get rid of cloudy water added a normal dose of excel and a single dose of flourish and also laid some cardboard strips across the top. ill post some pics when i get the uploaded.

forgot to add also took apart the filter completely and scrubbed everything down, the bucket of water i used was black afterwords.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

and here are the pics =)

b4 the scrubdown after the scrubdown and the slats across the top in a effort to reduce the light intencity


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

check out homedepot for some cheap fluorescent light diffuser they have many to choose from. heres an example


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

never even thought of that, going to try and get some duckweed or water hyacinth to block out the light, looks more natural and will also suck up excess nutrient


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

duckweed is pretty small and can make a big mess with a hob filter. might want to consider hornwort.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

im nto big on the appearance of the hornwoart or have I heard its great at shielding light/sucking up excess nutrients/ extremely fast grower. I may have to make some type of flow baffle for my hob. but im looking into some dwarf water lettuce duckeweed, frogbit and maybe just maybe some water hysenthia. just not sure about the crazy long draping roots but then again might give a neat looking appearance in the tank.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

MoneyMitch said:


> im nto big on the appearance of the hornwoart or have I heard its great at shielding light/sucking up excess nutrients/ extremely fast grower. I may have to make some type of flow baffle for my hob. but im looking into some dwarf water lettuce duckeweed, frogbit and maybe just maybe some water hysenthia. just not sure about the crazy long draping roots but then again might give a neat looking appearance in the tank.


DWL, I'm hoping to be able to get some of that this month as the pond supplies show up at the LFS. You will definitely want to keep thee flow from the HOB away from this stuff... from what I understand.

Jeff.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wisteria not as fast growing tho


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

rexpepper651 said:


> Wisteria not as fast growing tho


where does this apply? lol


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

applies to your dislike of hornwort an also as a floating plant to help block out excess light


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

ok so wisteria and hornowart are related how? I think your missing the point why I choose those specific species I mentioned. I need dense light diffusion/blocking and extremely fast growing which = super fast nutrient uptake. not to mention I like the appearance of the selsected species. hornwort not so much and to top it off its coldwater plant I run 80 in my African tank


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

i never said they were related im kind of confused where you got that from but anyways good luck.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

you mentioned wisteria is not fast growing, I never said anything about wisteria maybe im confused? either way things are looking up and the water is clearning up little by little. its nice to see the tank improving instead of another type of algae


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

haha i dont know at all what happened. i was just tossing out good floaters. glad everything is starting to get better.


----------



## Friesian Fish (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow your tank looks professional!
I plan to put live plants into my tank sooner or later.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

heres a pic from last w/c done on Tuesday 4/9


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

You know, if the substrate wasn't.... blue.... that green water would almost not be noticeable.

Jeff.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

story on the substrate - when we were setting up the tank i had sent the wife and daughter out to pick up some black sand, specifically told them black sand the finest kind you can find... they came back with bright blue gravel said they made a executive decision. its gunna be changed later once it gets warmer out.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha.

Hint for future shopping sprees, call ahead and have them set it aside.

Jeff.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

new pics


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey, I can see through the water now, lookin' good.

Jeff.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

yea!!! stayed clear all last week, first time that's happd for like a month. after the w/c it just made it more clear. forgot to take pic before w/c was just excited about getting the sword in there


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

pix


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

IT'S NOT GREEN!!! YAY! Happy to see it all cleared up!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The green is in the right place!!! On the plants, not the water! So glad to see it cleared up! And I bet you're glad to see the fish again!


----------

